# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  colorado report

## LindaP

Just back from a family visit. Had an awesome 1 night stay and spa visit with my daughter at the Ritz-Carlton Bachelor Gulch, quite the place!!!!! We were lucky enough to be invited to Dick (Rivertrash) and his wife, Cecie's condo for a drink that night, thanks guys, it was fun!!!!! Hope to see you again soon, maybe in St Barths!
   Then 2 fun nights with my son and daughter in Breckenridge.....where we found a french bakery that, I hate to say , makes THE BEST chocolate crossants ever!!!! Very buttery!
   Back to Denver the last day, to enjoy the 75 degree  temps, before its back to the 20s here. Beautiful country out west, smart place for my kids to be!.

----------


## MIke R

> in Breckenridge.....where we found a french bakery that, I hate to say , makes THE BEST chocolate crossants ever!!!! Very buttery!
>     Beautiful country out west, smart place for my kids to be!.



I know the place..La Francaise....right by the Starbucks....been there many times...beautiful country is an understatement.....nothing, not even a certain tropical island comes close.....words cant describe how much I miss it...I knew when I left I was going to miss it..I underestimated how much..
glad you enjoyed...where did you eat in Breck&gt;??..Rasta Pasta was my favorite

----------


## rivertrash

The pleasure was all ours, Linda.  Just wish we had more time!  It has been incredibly hectic since we got home Tuesday night so I haven't had time to post the photos.  Will do so soon.

----------


## LindaP

Yes MikeR, that was the bakery, great!!!  We ate at Briar Rose....where I had some awesome Elk, my daughter had buffalo ribs, cool , western looking bar there with the tin ceiling. We also ate at Modis, which I guess is fairly new, and it was delicious.  Then of course, my daughter had to show me some "wonderful" establishments......such as :the Dive Bar and the Dredge!!!!!  Fun!
     Dick, if you want to send me an email address, I can send the pics of you guys, otherwise, I don't know how to post yet!!!!!

----------


## MIke R

I ve  been to Briar Rose...nice...she didn't take you to Erics Downstairs?...thats the real genuine ski bum locals bar...my home away from home..great pub grub....My Thai and Rasta Pasta is where we mostly ate..Blue River Bistro too

----------


## rivertrash

Finally got around to uploading the photo.  This is LindaP, Mrs. Rivertrash (Cecie) and Rivertrash last week in Beaver Creek, Colorado.  I don't know who the he** that is on TV!

----------


## MIke R

wonderful!!..everyone has that rosy cheeks, high altitude glow...

----------


## phil62

Dick, Cecie and Linda- A good shot and you folks are sure looking good and all bundled up! Me? I am looking forward to time spent in shorts and swimsuits soon, very soon! No more snow in NY and heading South to SBH is my goal! Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, St Barths!! Amy

----------


## JoshA

I also just got back from a family gathering in Colorado. It was great skiing with my son and daughter together on the same slopes for the first time in 8 years. Seemed like the old days. The snow could have been better but that wasn't the point this trip.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I heard it got really warm there....here too..although a front is coming through tonight and is supposed to bring us 4 inches of snow tomorrow...we hope...it would be nice if we can just have decent conditions at least for the rest of the month.....after that I can live with whatever happens

----------

